
What is the string on the BillForward job ad? - J-dawg
This job ad on HN: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=11829255<p>gives a 36 character string as the contact details:<p>&gt; <i>contact aWFuIEFUIGJpbGxmb3J3YXJkIERPVCBuZXQ=</i><p>What is this? Is it a puzzle for applicants to solve? Or a new way of avoiding email spam?<p>Sorry if this is an incredibly stupid question
======
brad0
It's a base64 string. Out of curiosity, what's your background?

~~~
J-dawg
Thanks for the answer.

I'm just a wannabe web developer who really ought to know this stuff. Sorry
for spamming HN with my stupid question.

~~~
brad0
Na bro don't be hard on yourself. Being a dev means you're always learning!

------
artlucas
someone's email address. base64 encoded

